# The most disgusting thing....



## Vfloyd (Jul 20, 2009)

The last week or so Floyd has started to eat poo. His own and other dogs that he may come across when off lead in the park or forest. He has always tried to eat cat and horse poo - but the dog poo is a new thing.

I'm wondering if it has any link to the fact we have changed his food to James Wellbeloved (adult variety - he is 9 months) on the advice of a trainer.

Has anyone else had this problem with this food or similar, and how can we get round it?

Thanks ???


----------



## jas (Mar 31, 2009)

I've read thatsticking pineapple in the food helps, never had to try it yet tho, thankfully :


----------



## scooby (Mar 23, 2009)

Scooby used to eat horse and fox poo and the vet suggested he wasn't getting enough protein in his diet, we changed his food and I must say it made a vast improvement, he still eats the horse poo but very very occasionally (before it was a mouth full off every pile )
Good luck


----------



## Vfloyd (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks for your replies. We were advised that he didn't need as much protein now he is abit older, and to move him to adult food. Can I ask what food you give your vizsla's? 
Thanks


----------



## barrel browner (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi there, I am also a JWB feeder I have no problems with Purdey eating her own poo, but can I ask why your trainer wants him on adult food before he turns a year as thats when JWB suggests??? Maybe your V needs alittle more protein at the mo every pup is different. If this has only happened since moving him onto adult formula then maybe you need to go back to junior formula for a while. Purdey doing really well on this food and I am not looking forward to changing it when she turns a year (in may)- just in case any problems like this arrise!
Good Luck
BB


----------



## Vfloyd (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi Barrelbrowner.

The trainer advised us to switch to adult food as Floyd is slightly over weight, but always seems to be starving and on the look out for food. She thought that the puppy food wasn't filling him up as much as adult food would. I think we will change back to at least the junior version of the brand and see how we get on. Thanks for your reply!


----------



## Les (Nov 16, 2009)

Jenson eats cow poo by the shed load and his meals are raw meat so should be getting enough protein. I hope it is just a thing...


----------



## scooby (Mar 23, 2009)

We feed Scooby Royal Canin and have just moved him up to the Adult food which he seems to prefer and we've had no problems with him.


----------



## Tulip (Feb 14, 2010)

We feed Semper Royal Canin but he treats every walk like a buffet, sheep being his absolute favourite! :-[


----------

